# Impossible de récupérer Infuse Pro sur mon ATV4



## immaxweb (2 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acheter une ATV4 et franchement la plaisir est au RDV (fluidité, etc). J'ai acheté depuis un moment déjà infuse 4 Pro pour bénéficier du DTS et du DD. A priori en me louant avec mon apple ID je dois pouvoir récupérer gratuitement mon appli or ce n'est pas le cas. Je ne vois que la version standard et pas la pro. Avez-vous une solution ? Comment vérifier de quelle version on dispose sur l'ATV4 ?
Merci de votre aide à tous.


----------



## immaxweb (2 Mai 2016)

Il fallait lire : "en me logant et pas "en me louant" ... j'en suis pas là


----------



## Nonath (3 Mai 2016)

Salut, normalement tu installes la version gratuite dans Apps et elle te mettras directement la version pro à la place. c'est comme cala que j'ai procédé après une réinstalle.


----------

